# [Tutorial] How to Add Custom Apps to the Quick Actions in the Action Center  (W10M)



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 7, 2017)

While I was searching between the registries I found this way  ,it is very simple.

Your phone must be Interop unlocked and you must have a registry editor on your phone. 

You need the Uri of the app you want to put in the quick action. ( There is a list of the Uris of some popular apps in the end of this thread).

Create a new value with the following data
*
To add an app to the settings quick action: * (Just press it and the app you have selected will open)
Registry Key Path: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ActionCenter\Quick Actions\All\QuickActions_Launcher_AllSettings
Registry Value Name: Uri
Registry Value Type: String
Registry Value Data: add the uri of the app you want, For example: mswindowsmusic:

*To add an app to the Airplane mode quick action:* (Press to activate the airplane mode, long press to open the app) 

Registry Key Path: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ActionCenter\Quick Actions\All\SystemSettings_QuickAction_AirplaneMode
Registry Value Name: Uri
Registry Value Type: String
Registry Value Data: add the uri of the app you want, For example: fb:

*To add an app to the Bluetooth quick action* (Press to activate the Bluetooth, long press to open the app)

Registry Key Path: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ActionCenter\Quick Actions\All\SystemSettings_Device_BluetoothQuickAction
Registry Value Name: Uri
Registry Value Type: String
Registry Value Data: add the uri of the app you want, for example: fb-messenger:

*To add an app to the Flashlight quick action* (Press to run the flash, long press to open the app)

Registry Key Path: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ActionCenter\Quick Actions\All\SystemSettings_Flashlight_Toggle
Registry Value Name: Uri
Registry Value Type: String
Registry Value Data: add the Uri of the app you want, for example: fb-messenger:

And on this way you can edit the other quick actions, just change the path.
you can find all other paths in this key HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ActionCenter\Quick Actions\All

It might be difficult to know in which quick action you did put the app, but I found a solution to this problem.

Just edit the icons of the action center and add the icons of the apps you chose.

Here's a list of the Uris of some popular apps and some system apps: 
Outlook mail: mailto:
Calculator app: calculator:
Default web browser: http://bing.com
Call app: ms-call:
Messaging app: ms-chat:
People app: ms-people:
Xbox app: xbox:
Skype app: skype:
Groove music app: mswindowsmusic:
New app: bingnews:
Weather app: bingweather:
Facebook app: fb:
Facebook Messenger: fb-messenger:
Pandora app: pandora:
Netflix app: netflix:
Twiter app: twitter:
Whatsapp app: whatsapp:
Telegram app: tg:
Viber app: viber:
VLC app: vlc:
Microsoft Word app: ms-word
Microsoft PowerPoint app: ms-powerpoint
Microsoft Excel app: ms-excel:
OneNote app: onenote:
Sway app: ms-sway:

Here's a video to show how it works:


----------



## Sai Chrisna (Apr 8, 2017)

I added maps app to location quickaction


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 8, 2017)

Sai Chrisna said:


> I added maps app to location quickaction

Click to collapse



Haha nice, now the long press of the locatin quick action is more useful than before


----------



## Hritwik (Apr 8, 2017)

*colors???*

Can anyone guess keys for adding color to brightness and other tiles like camera, the action center seems pretty dull on 10.
8.1 had good colors. And dark tiles too.
Tried every key buy couldn't find anything


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 9, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> While I was searching between the registries I found this way  ,it is very simple.
> 
> Your phone must be Interop unlocked and you must have a registry editor on your phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you
Can you tell us some of the applications uri ?
Or a resource for them ?


----------



## Sai Chrisna (Apr 9, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> Thank you
> Can you tell us some of the applications uri ?
> Or a resource for them ?

Click to collapse



As far as i know., u can find it in the Appxmanifest file(Extension category, protocol name)

But not all the apps are uri activated.,
If u want to add a custom app without uri, try this..

* Just edit the "AppId registry value data" to [xxxAppIdxxx!App]

For example if you want to add interoptools, edit "AppId" of Brightness quick action to

InteropTools_2aq3exr3grctp!App


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 10, 2017)

Sai Chrisna said:


> As far as i know., u can find it in the Appxmanifest file(Extension category, protocol name)
> 
> But not all the apps are uri activated.,
> If u want to add a custom app without uri, try this..
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank u so much


----------



## WinCamp (Apr 13, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Haha nice, now the long press of the locatin quick action is more useful than before

Click to collapse



Thanks verymuch for your trick, dude! :good: But can you tell me how to change all default icons with apps icons (like on video)???


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 13, 2017)

WinCamp said:


> Thanks verymuch for your trick, dude! :good: But can you tell me how to change all default icons with apps icons (like on video)???

Click to collapse



It's easy, download the icon pack from this thread or copy the original icon pack from your phone and edit the icons using any font editor app like Font Creator on your PC and then follow this thread to put it on your phone 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/development/material-design-icon-pack-t3419962

Note: the icon pack must be .ttf file and not .otf


----------



## WinCamp (Apr 13, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> It's easy, download the icon pack from this thread or copy the original icon pack from your phone and edit the icons using any font editor app like Font Creator on your PC and then follow this thread to put it on your phone
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/development/material-design-icon-pack-t3419962
> 
> Note: the icon pack must be .ttf file and not .otf

Click to collapse



Okay, thanks very much :good:


----------



## WinCamp (Apr 14, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> It's easy, download the icon pack from this thread or copy the original icon pack from your phone and edit the icons using any font editor app like Font Creator on your PC and then follow this thread to put it on your phone
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/development/material-design-icon-pack-t3419962
> 
> Note: the icon pack must be .ttf file and not .otf

Click to collapse



One question again: How to return the URI for All Settings to original/first URI/ What's it's URI? Thanks before


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 14, 2017)

ms-settings: ?


----------



## mirasal2 (Apr 15, 2017)

Is there any way to change position of battery percentage?


----------



## Xyberghost (Apr 16, 2017)

i am unable to it...can u explain the process...please!!


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 16, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Is there any way to change position of battery percentage?

Click to collapse



No, not currently


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 16, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> i am unable to it...can u explain the process...please!!

Click to collapse



What didn't you exactly understand? what part of the tutorial, I did my best to make it understandable to everyone and it can't be explained on a better way, but you can tell me where you are in this tutorial so far and I'll try to help you


----------



## Xyberghost (Apr 16, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> What didn't you exactly understand? what part of the tutorial, I did my best to make it understandable to everyone and it can't be explained on a better way, but you can tell me where you are in this tutorial so far and I'll try to help you

Click to collapse



i wanted to ask you that...do i needs to create a new Uri string...or the old one modification will work...i tried both bt dint work....i just want to know the registry thing...!!


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 16, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> i wanted to ask you that...do i needs to create a new Uri string...or the old one modification will work...i tried both bt dint work....i just want to know the registry thing...!!

Click to collapse



It doesn't make a difference at all, just make sure you didn't forget the colon in the end of the uri, for example fb: and without a space between fb and the colon.
make sure that the registry key path is correct as it is.

If you still face any problem, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Xyberghost (Apr 16, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> It doesn't make a difference at all, just make sure you didn't forget the colon in the end of the uri, for example fb: and without a space between fb and the colon.
> make sure that the registry key path is correct as it is.
> 
> If you still face any problem, feel free to contact me.

Click to collapse




okay i'll try once again....


----------



## Xyberghost (Apr 17, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> okay i'll try once again....

Click to collapse



i did it thank you so much....can u provide me with ua icons??


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 17, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> i did it thank you so much....can u provide me with ua icons??

Click to collapse



I can't give you my icon pack because it depends on what quick action you have edited and, but I already explained how to edit the icons.
download the icon pack from this thread or copy the original icon pack from your phone and edit the icons using any font editor app like Font Creator on your PC and then follow this thread to put it on your phone.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-pack-t3419962

If you need any icons just google them "for example: Facebook icon png".

Note: the icon pack must be .ttf file and not .otf


----------



## Xyberghost (Apr 17, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> I can't give you my icon pack because it depends on what quick action you have edited and, but I already explained how to edit the icons.
> download the icon pack from this thread or copy the original icon pack from your phone and edit the icons using any font editor app like Font Creator on your PC and then follow this thread to put it on your phone.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-pack-t3419962
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



editing the icons...are real pain in the ass...n dat to editing it from the start...so i asked fo ua icons...atleast i can modify those..!!


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 17, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> editing the icons...are real pain in the ass...n dat to editing it from the start...so i asked fo ua icons...atleast i can modify those..!!

Click to collapse



Ok, here you go


----------



## Xyberghost (Apr 17, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Ok, here you go

Click to collapse



thank u...but facing another problem....unable to create a folder in phone>windows>fonts!! 
you got any solution??


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 17, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> thank u...but facing another problem....unable to create a folder in phone>windows>fonts!!
> you got any solution??

Click to collapse



Enable Full system access and try creating a new folder, copy the font file to the folder and then move the folder to phone\Windows\Fonts

This might help.


----------



## Xyberghost (Apr 17, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> Enable Full system access and try creating a new folder, copy the font file to the folder and then move the folder to phone\Windows\Fonts
> 
> This might help.

Click to collapse



thank you so much...the problem was...i wasnt restarting my phone...!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Apr 18, 2017)

[/COLOR]





Abdullah S.A. said:


> No, not currently

Click to collapse



Thanks , and ignore @SyndiCate861 he doesn't have time for this stuff


----------



## Xyberghost (Apr 19, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Thanks , and ignore @SyndiCate861 he doesn't have time for this stuff

Click to collapse



and why people ignore me???


----------



## mirasal2 (May 15, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> and why people ignore me???

Click to collapse



Because they keep asking you and you pulled up yourself


----------



## Xyberghost (May 16, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Because they keep asking you and you pulled up yourself

Click to collapse



no offence...bro but...did you ever check the files that he sent?? those are for lumia 5XX and i have a lumia730 screen resolution is different...!!


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (May 16, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> no offence...bro but...did you ever check the files that he sent?? those are for lumia 5XX and i have a lumia730 screen resolution is different...!!

Click to collapse



What file are you talking about? the icon file? the icon file has nothing to do with the resolution of your phone; it works on all windows phones on the same way.


----------



## Xyberghost (May 16, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> What file are you talking about? the icon file? the icon file has nothing to do with the resolution of your phone; it works on all windows phones on the same way.

Click to collapse



no he is talkin about my post changing navigationbar icons!!


----------



## mirasal2 (May 19, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> no offence...bro but...did you ever check the files that he sent?? those are for lumia 5XX and i have a lumia730 screen resolution is different...!!

Click to collapse



Actually I don't have WIFI network connection, so I can't see even if you had success with these stuffs,I'm sorry.?


----------



## hari vm (Jul 7, 2018)

Can anyone tell which is the uri for settings


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 7, 2018)

hari vm said:


> Can anyone tell which is the uri for settings

Click to collapse



ms-settings:


----------



## resitalci (Feb 19, 2019)

*AppId Uri*



Sai Chrisna said:


> As far as i know., u can find it in the Appxmanifest file(Extension category, protocol name)
> 
> But not all the apps are uri activated.,
> If u want to add a custom app without uri, try this..
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you find AppId or uri ?

-Quick Shutdown  
-TouchVPN
-SHARE.it 

Thank you


----------

